# Miami, FL ID#A1202663 RUBY F 2 Yrs Beautiful Sable



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Just one of many from 9 mos to 9 yrs at M-D. They have this girl listed as a Dutch Shepherd but I see a gorgeous sable GSD.

Sometimes I wish I didn't live so far from everywhere.


















http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14891836 

RUBY - ID#A1202663
My name is RUBY.
I am a female, black and tan Dutch Shepherd.
The shelter staff think I am about 2 years old.
I have been at the shelter since Oct 17, 2009.

Adoption Fees

Dog (over 4 months old) $65
Puppy (under 4 months old) $75
The fee for dogs and cats over 4 months includes rabies vaccination, de-worming, heartworm test for dogs over 6 months of age, rabies license tags for Miami-Dade County residents, FeLV (Feline Leukemia Virus) and Feline Immunodeficiency Virus (FIV) tests for cats, first set of vaccines and microchip.

MIAMI-DADE ANIMAL SERVICES 
Main Shelter
7401 NW 74 Street
Miami, FL 33166

Adoption & Lost and Found Hours
Monday - Friday 10:00 a.m. - 6:30 p.m.
Saturday/Sunday 10:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.

Phone:305-884-1101
Fax:305-805-1619


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Be still my heart!!!!







She is beautiful, I'm in love !!!
I hate living so far away!!!
Anyone???


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

This girl is still listed. Dogs don't usually last this long at M-D so there must be something special about her. Isn't there anyone in FL looking for a pretty sable girl?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Isn't there anyone close to M-D to help this beauty?
Or at least go and evaluate her? I know everyone is full,
but she is just begging with those eyes.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes, she is begging, please







, she's stunning !


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

bump


----------

